# help: latex semble phagocite par pdflatex



## Nozy (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu beau chercher, je ne sais pas comment faire alors je vous demande votre aide. Je souhaite installer latex sur mon mac et beneficier du pakage latex2html. J'ai commence par utiliser i-installer mais je n'ai pas trouve le pakage latex2html. J'ai donc tout desinstaller (mais je ne suis pas sure que tout est bien marche, il semble rester pas mal de choses dans /usr/local...). Bref, je tente une installation avec fink. Je trouve effectivement mon pakage. Je fais un essai en ligne, tout marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ensuite j'essai d'utiliser itexmac pour lancer latex2html et de faire un projet expres. C'est la que j'ai du faire une betise car depuis ca ne marche plus: probleme de generation des images. A force de chercher, j'ai compris que le probleme venait sans doute de la chose suivante: quand je tappe dans le terminal la commande:
latex fichier.tex
Je n'obtient pas un fichier .dvi mais un fichier pdf. Il semble donc que latex soit en fait pdflatex.

J'ai tente plusieurs installations/desinstallation (tetex, fink, itexmac) mais ca n'a rien change :-(

J'ai regarde un peu les dossiers /sw/bin et /sw/sbin. J'ai trouve les 3 alias suivants:
/sw/bin/etex, /sw/bin/latex et /sw/bin/pdftex qui pointent vers /sw/bin/pdfetex

Comme je ne m'y connais pas trop et que je suis assez specialiste des betises, j'ose rien faire de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pouvez-vous m'aider? Comment retrouver ce bon vieux latex fournisseur de dvi sans perdre pdflatex?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Nozy (26 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouve ceci



> Tous  les  formats,  sauf  plain  TEX,  font  appel  au  moteur  pdfetex  (qui  produit  bien  sûr      par  défaut  des  fichiers  DVI  lorsque  le  format  choisi  est  LATEX).  Ceci  permet  aux      formats LATEX, ConTEXt, etc., d&#8217;avoir accès aux fonctionnalités micro-typographiques      de pdfTEX (alignement optique des marges par exemple) et aux fonctionnalités de e-TEX      (texmf-dist/doc/etex/base/).       Ceci rend indispensable le recours à l&#8217;extension ifpdf (qui fonctionne aussi bien avec plain      que LATEX) pour déterminer si le format de sortie est DVI ou PDF. Tester si la commande      \pdfoutput est définie ou non n&#8217;est pas un moyen fiable de le faire.


Sur la page http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-fr/livese10.html


 Ce qui expliquerais pourquoi "tout" pointe vers pdfetx.
Mais ca ne me dit pas comment reobtenir des fichiers .dvi :hein: . Enfin si, peut etre avec l'extension ifpdf, mais c'est quoi une extension?Comment ca marche?


 Merci de votre aide!


----------



## jyd04 (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai installé itexmac comme ça personnellement. 

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=274
CA pourrait t'aider. 

Sinon pour ce qui est de tes .dvi, j'ai le même pb. Un pote à moi n'utilise que X11
pour compiler en latex et créer ses fichiers .dvi. Mais je n'ai jamais réussi à faire comme lui, même en installant les mêmes packages sur fink: tex, tetex, etc...

Au final, je me retrouve avec une config de fink identique à la sienne mais je n'ai jamais réussi à 
créer le moindre .dvi...


----------



## Nozy (27 Juillet 2005)

De ne pas etre la seule a avoir ce genre de probleme  
C'est quand meme etrange de ne pas parvenir a produire du dvi... En faisant latex -help, j'obtient:


> Run pdfeTeX on TEXNAME, usually creating TEXNAME.pdf.
> Any remaining COMMANDS are processed as pdfeTeX input, after TEXNAME is read.
> If the first line of TEXNAME is %&FMT, and FMT is an existing .fmt file,
> use it.  Else use `NAME.fmt', where NAME is the program invocation name,
> ...



Mais meme en faisant latex -output-format=dvi, j'obtient encore et toujours du pdf  As-tu essaye aussi cette commande?


----------



## Nozy (27 Juillet 2005)

Ca a l'air de marcher maintenant (voir pb generation des images latex2html)


----------



## FjRond (28 Juillet 2005)

jyd04 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé itexmac comme ça personnellement.
> 
> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=274
> CA pourrait t'aider.
> ...


Étonnant, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes pour créer des .dvi, que ce soit avec tetex installé par fink ou TeXLive (je j'utilise maintenant) et ce tout simplement avec emacs dans le Terminal.


----------

